# The New UKM Site Thread - Please Read!



## Lorian

Welcome to the new UK Muscle site! :thumb:

I appreciate that this may be a little jarring to start, change isn't always easy at first but please give it a little time. It's *very* early days. This upgrade has been on the cards for the last 12 months. It'll take a few weeks to settle down; right now it's just the 'bare-bones' forum functionality but a lot more is coming.

Right now *the entire database is being rebuilt and reindexed*. This is a massively intensive and time consuming process, It means older posts will appear broken or contain erroneous code. Some images will appear missing and the Search won't work. All of these things will sort themselves out over the next 7-10 days.

In this thread I'm going to address questions or concerns about the site.

*RE Style/Design*
This is a work in progress. It'll be evolving over the next couple of weeks.

*RE: The Mobile/Responsive Design*
I know some people aren't happy with the 'mobile theme'. I cant change this - it's not actually a separate theme, the site is responsive dependent on screen size. I may however be able to tweak it, force the sidebar etc.

*RE: Tapatalk*
This should now be working again

*RE: Journals*
These should now be visible

*RE: Private Forums*
These will be back later this week

*RE: Top 10 Stats*
These are coming back this week but in a slightly different form.

*RE: Advertiser Forums*
These will be back soon.

*RE: Broken Users / Logging in Issues*
Some members may have issues logging in or find that extra characters have been added to their username. If you have a problem please use the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Chelsea

Good job mate, i think it looks good :thumbup1:


----------



## T100

I'm liking the mobile theme personally as I never use my laptop and tapa talk can play up at times


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I can't see pictures. (Mobile view).


----------



## andyboro

I think that the mobile theme is pretty good too - there are definitely a lot worse out there anyway


----------



## UkWardy

Yeah I agree, mobile theme seems really good


----------



## Lorian

In all honesty, I never looked at the old site on a mobile, couldn't stand it!

For the first time in years I think UKM is actually now usable on phones & tablets without a 3rd party app like Tapatalk.


----------



## Verno

Chelsea said:


> Good job mate, i think it looks good :thumbup1:


Agreed, is certainly growing on me.


----------



## BettySwallocks

looks clean lol


----------



## Madoxx

Current bugs: (In case your not aware)

Previous Quotes dont seem to be working in posts, just see text like this - [quote name='Fortunatus']

Formatting options from previous posts dont work, we just see text like this - 29nd of June."

Attatchment quota is set to 500kb in total for all attatchments

My tablet wont allow me to reply to any forum posts, I can click on the box but no keyboard comes up. Tablet obviously works with other forums.

Not a flame post, just making sure your aware of bugs


----------



## Lorian

Madoxx said:


> Current bugs: (In case your not aware)
> 
> Previous Quotes dont seem to be working in posts, just see text like this -
> 
> 
> Fortunatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Formatting options from previous posts dont work, we just see text like this - 29nd of June."
> 
> Attatchment quota is set to 500kb in total for all attatchments
> 
> My tablet wont allow me to reply to any forum posts, I can click on the box but no keyboard comes up. Tablet obviously works with other forums.
> 
> Not a flame post, just making sure your aware of bugs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The first 2 points are as a result of the database rebuild and will resolve themselves in time.
> 
> Attachment Quota will be sorted once I setup Member Ranks (doing this today)
> 
> The tablet one I'm not sure on, what tablet is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Verno

Lorian said:


> Welcome to the new UK Muscle site! :thumb:
> 
> I appreciate that this may be a little jarring to start, change isn't always easy at first but please give it a little time. It's *very* early days. This upgrade has been on the cards for the last 12 months. It'll take a few weeks to settle down; right now it's just the 'bare-bones' forum functionality but a lot more is coming.
> 
> Right now *the entire database is being rebuilt and reindexed*. This is a massively intensive and time consuming process, It means older posts will appear broken or contain erroneous code. Some images will appear missing and the Search won't work. All of these things will sort themselves out over the next 7-10 days.
> 
> In this thread I'm going to address questions or concerns about the site.
> 
> *RE Style/Design*
> This is a work in progress. It'll be evolving over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> *RE: The Mobile/Responsive Design*
> I know some people aren't happy with the 'mobile theme'. I cant change this - it's not actually a separate theme, the site is responsive dependent on screen size. I may however be able to tweak it, force the sidebar etc.
> 
> *RE: Tapatalk*
> This should now be working again
> 
> *RE: Journals*
> These should now be visible
> 
> *RE: Private Forums*
> These will be back later this week
> 
> *RE: Top 10 Stats*
> These are coming back this week but in a slightly different form.
> 
> *RE: Advertiser Forums*
> These will be back soon.
> 
> *RE: Broken Users / Logging in Issues*
> Some members may have issues logging in or find that extra characters have been added to their username. If you have a problem please use the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page.


Can't see journals as yet Lorian, unless I'm being really dense?


----------



## Madoxx

Running on a Kindle fire tab with Opera installed. Ill try on the wifes galaxy 4 tablet later to rule out tablet issue

I also have some sub sections missing


----------



## capo

Verno said:


> Can't see journals as yet Lorian, unless I'm being really dense?


just noticed this also when signed in there not there sign out and there visible

Also if you try and sign in on that sub forum you get an error code


----------



## Archaic

Don't like the forced oval crop on avi's, but the board looks good.


----------



## Verno

Archaic said:


> Don't like the forced oval crop on avi's, but the board looks good.


Got rid of your ugly mush at least! 



capo said:


> just noticed this also when signed in there not there sign out and there visible
> 
> Also if you try and sign in on that sub forum you get an error code


Dont think I've ever signed out lol


----------



## Lorian

Verno said:


> Can't see journals as yet Lorian, unless I'm being really dense?


Hmm, there seems to be an issue there. Looking at it now.



Archaic said:


> Don't like the forced oval crop on avi's, but the board looks good.


The round/square debate will be put to a poll later today.


----------



## Archaic

Lorian said:


> Hmm, there seems to be an issue there. Looking at it now.
> 
> The round/square debate will be put to a poll later today.


Chopped my monstrous delts off mate! Wtf.


----------



## Verno

Archaic said:


> Chopped my monstrous delts off mate! Wtf.


lol can't like your post mate........I'm maxed out 



Lorian said:


> Hmm, there seems to be an issue there. Looking at it now.


Not a dig mate. Just an observation.


----------



## Archaic

Verno said:


> lol can't like your post mate........I'm maxed out


You been whoring your a$$ out to the max and it's only 10am?? You must be sore mate


----------



## Verno

Archaic said:


> You been whoring your a$$ out to the max and it's only 10am?? You must be sore mate


You know me mate :wink:


----------



## Lorian

Journals now visible to everyone?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Can find subscribed threads, but i am a little slow.


----------



## Verno

Lorian said:


> Journals now visible to everyone?


I've got em


----------



## Fortunatus

going to take some getting used to but in a whole looks a lot more fresh and up-to-date, agreed I don't like the circle avi's though. will there be a FAQ on how these rep points and such work or have I missed it?


----------



## GaryMatt

I think its great.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Its making me sign in every time twice, quite annoying as i have been signed in for years before this.


----------



## Grace45

Is there any way to manage attachments? And upload new images? I am trying to upload new images but cant seem to find where?


----------



## Lorian

Grace45 said:


> Is there any way to manage attachments? And upload new images? I am trying to upload new images but cant seem to find where?


I'm about to setup the attachment options



Snorbitz1uk said:


> Its making me sign in every time twice, quite annoying as i have been signed in for years before this.


Browser, mobile?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Lorian said:


> I'm about to setup the attachment options
> 
> Browser, mobile?


Google chrome on my pc, i sign in once and it takes me to another screen to sign in again. I have to do this every visit.


----------



## 2004mark

Great job Lorien, I appreciate how much work must have gone into this... absolute mammoth of a job!

Only been using it a few minutes so I'm sure I'll sport more things, but just two points to bring to your attention (these aren't moans, but just letting you know):

I initially had an issue signing in lastnight. After the first attempt it locked me out for 15 minutes. This morning my password still didn't work, so I reset it and all seems fine now. Just wondering if other members will be having issues logging in.

Noticed that my join date in my profile is 2013... it was 2010.

edit: also just noticed my Avi is missing


----------



## Archaic

2004mark said:


> as 2010.
> 
> edit: also just noticed my Avi is missing


Also says you only have two posts lol..

EDIT* - Hey, how the feck am I a Bronze member?? Been here 5yrs with 3k+ posts :-/


----------



## 2004mark

Archaic said:


> Also says you only have two posts lol..
> 
> EDIT* - Hey, how the feck am I a Bronze member?? Been here 5yrs with 3k+ posts :-/


ha... was at least 22 wasn't it :huh:


----------



## Archaic

2004mark said:


> ha... was at least 22 wasn't it :huh:


You been wiped mate, would have thought there'd be back-up's though?

Bit of luck this has not happened to Banzi... ^_^


----------



## Madoxx

Anyone got adult lounge / MA access yet?


----------



## Lorian

Madoxx said:


> Anyone got adult lounge / MA access yet?


Nope, all Private Forums are currently closed.
They'll gradually be re-activated later this week.


----------



## ancient_loyal

I like it!


----------



## Dan94

You should get up a poll for themes @‌Lorian


----------



## Fortunatus

what are the 3 dots under my name I see some people have 2 but most got 3?


----------



## Dan94

Fortunatus said:


> what are the 3 dots under my name I see some people have 2 but most got 3?


Ranking system


----------



## Fortunatus

Dan94 said:


> Ranking system


isn't that what the +rep number and bronze/silver etc is for? everyone has 3 dots seems pointless no?


----------



## Lorian

Fortunatus said:


> what are the 3 dots under my name I see some people have 2 but most got 3?





Dan94 said:


> Ranking system


At the moment it's slightly confusing as we have Rank (shown by the dots), Usergroup name (written as text), a Usergroup badge (SILVER, GOLD etc) and Reputation score. It'll be simplified in due course.


----------



## nWo

> Great job Lorien, I appreciate how much work must have gone into this... absolute mammoth of a job!
> 
> Only been using it a few minutes so I'm sure I'll sport more things, but just two points to bring to your attention (these aren't moans, but just letting you know):
> 
> I initially had an issue signing in lastnight. After the first attempt it locked me out for 15 minutes. This morning my password still didn't work, so I reset it and all seems fine now. Just wondering if other members will be having issues logging in.
> 
> Noticed that my join date in my profile is 2013... it was 2010.
> 
> edit: also just noticed my Avi is missing


Can't seem to log in from my phone either, fine on Windows though.


----------



## Dan94

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Can't seem to log in from my phone either, fine on Windows though.


They're slowly phasing you out mate. h34r:


----------



## nWo

> They're slowly phasing you out mate. h34r:


Ah well, at least I got to see Platinum status before I get told to get me coat :thumb


----------



## zasker

im actually starting to like the look of the new site... i still dont like change though :lol:


----------



## Rykard

i am getting a permission error when trying to go to subscribed links in notification emails, (i've emailed you the image inc url)

+1 on the square avis


----------



## Lorian

zasker said:


> im actually starting to like the look of the new site... i still dont like change though :lol:


I was just the same, but after working on the new one for a few days the old one looked so dated.


----------



## Dan94

How come you can only like 10 posts a day?



Lorian said:


> I was just the same, but after working on the new one for a few days the old one looked so dated.


New site definitely look smarter/cleaner.


----------



## Lorian

Dan94 said:


> How come you can only like 10 posts a day?
> 
> New site definitely look smarter/cleaner.


By default there's a restriction on Likes. It'll probably be increased soon.


----------



## Prince Adam

Threads seem to automatically load the last post rather than first unread


----------



## Guest

Looks great to be honest, much more manageable to use also, good job done man!


----------



## 2004mark

@Lorien I see my posts are back now, but will me join date, avi and reps be updated... just seems odd how everyone else's seem to be fine :confused1:


----------



## dmsknk

Where are the ukmuscle sponsor forums?


----------



## 2004mark

dmsknk said:


> Where are the ukmuscle sponsor forums?


Was answered in another thread dude that these will be back soon


----------



## Irish Beast

Good to see. Upgrading my own in about a week so your timing couldn't have been any better! Looks clean at a first glance


----------



## Lorian

2004mark said:


> @Lorien I see my posts are back now, but will me join date, avi and reps be updated... just seems odd how everyone else's seem to be fine :confused1:


There are a few people that have temporarily lost reputation and who's join dates may be incorrect.
I can reset these manually, but it'll be next week as I need to let the current rebuild processes complete.
Next week I'll post a thread for anyone that has missing rep or incorrect data showing on the profile. I'll then go through and fix everyone together.


----------



## 2004mark

Nice one... was just curious.

How big was the old VB database btw... bet it was effin huge lol


----------



## DC1

Ah well, no deal posting for me for a while as there's no sponsor section up yet! Lol.

Im away on holiday. :beer:


----------



## Lorian

2004mark said:


> Nice one... was just curious.
> 
> How big was the old VB database btw... bet it was effin huge lol


7GB database + 20GB of attachments.
Hency why it's going to take another 7-10 days to re-index all the post content!


----------



## Dan94

@Lorian Has the font size been increased? Everything seems bigger than before, having to view the forum at 75% atm, other forums are fine.


----------



## NSGym

Cant find a "New Posts" page at all is there one I am missing or plans to put one on??


----------



## Dan94

NSGym said:


> Cant find a "New Posts" page at all is there one I am missing or plans to put one on??


New content top right.


----------



## NSGym

> New content top right.


got it thanks


----------



## Adz

On mobile view I can't see pictures and in Tapatalk it isn't putting sentences into a new line when I press "return"


----------



## Big Man 123

I can only think about the insane amount of hard work that this must have demanded!!!

Thanks a ton Lorian and Hera!!!


----------



## Carlsandman

Liking the new look, well done Lorian and all involved.


----------



## Dan94

> On mobile view I can't see pictures and in Tapatalk it isn't putting sentences into a new line when I press "return"


Probably need to do a space then return mate


----------



## gooniedog

I remember reading that UKM was merging with another site, what site did you merge with @Lorian.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> I remember reading that UKM was merging with another site, what site did you merge with @Lorian.


Misc


----------



## Lorian

gooniedog said:


> I remember reading that UKM was merging with another site, what site did you merge with @Lorian.


Currently we've merged with UK-MMA, but the MMA sections are temporarily turned off.
The bodybuilding forum merger has been postponed for a few days until I resolve all the current issues here on UKM.


----------



## RugbyLad

I like it but can;t sign in on tapatalk or on my mobile browser only laptop and desktop....

It just says my account is locked if I use mobile


----------



## Diegouru

Loving the new forum.....


----------



## Dazza

Likewise with Tapatalk can't login, tried with different profile but no joy.

Yet I can get on fine if I don't login.


----------



## snuden

> I like it but can;t sign in on tapatalk or on my mobile browser only laptop and desktop....
> 
> It just says my account is locked if I use mobile


Go 2 Main site with webbrowser, set your browser 2 desktop version and reset password..
Had the same problem..
Now fixed and on tapatalk


----------



## Rykard

I am having trouble replying on my pc at home. win7 64bit & chrome. just getting a blink screen 'here' and can't type in it.....


----------



## Lorian

RugbyLad said:


> I like it but can;t sign in on tapatalk or on my mobile browser only laptop and desktop....
> 
> It just says my account is locked if I use mobile


Try it now.



Rykard said:


> I am having trouble replying on my pc at home. win7 64bit & chrome. just getting a blink screen 'here' and can't type in it.....


What web browser?


----------



## Rykard

Lorian said:


> Try it now.
> 
> What web browser?


chrome


----------



## Ultrasonic

Two things:

Tapatalk doesn't seem to be interpreting return characters to create new paragraphs. I'll write this with multiple paragraphs but I bet they won't show.

Secondly, any chance the automatically merging posts in quick succession feature could be disabled? I know how to edit posts when I want to but often a new post makes more sense, particularly when discussing with other users online at the same time who may miss an edit.


----------



## eezy1

wow... this is gonna take some getting used to lol

is there anyway to get back the most recent threads section that used to appear on the left. it`d be like a list of the lastest posted threads and the ones with the most recent replies


----------



## Ultrasonic

> wow... this is gonna take some getting used to lol
> 
> is there anyway to get back the most recent threads section that used to appear on the left. it`d be like a list of the lastest posted threads and the ones with the most recent replies


On a PC you want the New Content button at the top right.


----------



## Lorian

eezy1 said:


> wow... this is gonna take some getting used to lol
> 
> is there anyway to get back the most recent threads section that used to appear on the left. it`d be like a list of the lastest posted threads and the ones with the most recent replies


There was one there, I literally removed it 10 mins ago as I think it may have been slowing down the page load time.
It'll be back on some form soon.


----------



## Richard_1980

I found the sticky's helpful on certain sections of the forum - any sign of them returning?


----------



## Lorian

Richard_1980 said:


> I found the sticky's helpful on certain sections of the forum - any sign of them returning?


Yes, but only the genuinely decent ones. It got silly, we had almost 100 stickies across the forum!
There'll be another means of accessing the best/most helpful content once I set it up.


----------



## Richard_1980

Lorian said:


> Yes, but only the genuinely decent ones. It got silly, we had almost 100 stickies across the forum!There'll be another means of accessing the best/most helpful content once I set it up.


Thanks for the response.

I particulary found helpful the sticky's on the Steroid forum - beginners guide.

Power PCT

etc etc


----------



## Dan94

Lorian said:


> By default there's a restriction on Likes. It'll probably be increased soon.


The restriction doesn't seem to be on Tapatalk strangely


----------



## RugbyLad

Lorian said:


> Try it now.
> 
> What web browser?


Yea it started working today!


----------



## zak007

Will the new posts search come back that was on the homepage before? @Lorian


----------



## Dan94

> Will the new posts search come back that was on the homepage before? @Lorian


It's still there


----------



## Ultrasonic

> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I particulary found helpful the sticky's on the Steroid forum - beginners guide.
> 
> Power PCT
> 
> etc etc


There were a couple of very helpful stickies in the diet section that have gone too - particularly the generic fat loss diet one. We could do with something to replace this at some point...


----------



## Rykard

i am still having trouble replying to/editing threads on my home PC win 7 64bit with Chrome - but firefox seems to work ok. It won't let me park in the reply box. If i am editting i can park in the reason box, but not the reply box? Is there a known issue with some versions of chrome?

Work ( Version 44.0.2403.61 beta-m (64-bit)) is ok and my tablet is ok.. I will double check my home version later (forgot this morning)..

Home ( Version 43.0.2357.132 m (64-bit) )


----------



## empzb

No Adults lounge or Male only?


----------



## Lorian

empzb said:


> No Adults lounge or Male only?


Both back before lunch.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Tapatalk is slow to the point of being unusable btw


----------



## snuden

> Tapatalk is slow to the point of being unusable btw


No problem her...
Runs smooth


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> No problem her...
> Runs smooth


Ios or Android?


----------



## Omen669

Any reason why we can't attach new attachments from phone or pc, via the Personal Message? It will let me post on main forum via own pc, but only pictures already in my attachments on PM.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## snuden

> Ios or Android?


Android...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> Android...


Same but it's running sh1te


----------



## snuden

> Same but it's running sh1te


have you tried clean master phone boost..


----------



## Dan94

*@Lorian I'm trying to turn off the "Someone comments on something I follow" email notification in settings but it says this has been disabled by the Admin?*


----------



## Lorian

Dan94 said:


> *@Lorian I'm trying to turn off the "Someone comments on something I follow" email notification in settings but it says this has been disabled by the Admin?*


Wierd, I'll look into this on Fri, thanks.


----------



## Rykard

i am still having trouble replying to/editing threads on my home PC win 7 64bit with Chrome - but firefox seems to work ok. It won't let me park in the reply box. If i am editting i can park in the reason box, but not the reply box? Is there a known issue with some versions of chrome?

Work ( Version 44.0.2403.61 beta-m (64-bit)) is ok and my tablet is ok.. I will double check my home version later (forgot this morning)..

Home (Version 44.0.2403.81 beta-m (64-bit) )


----------



## Lorian

Rykard said:


> i am still having trouble replying to/editing threads on my home PC win 7 64bit with Chrome - but firefox seems to work ok. It won't let me park in the reply box. If i am editting i can park in the reason box, but not the reply box? Is there a known issue with some versions of chrome?
> 
> Work ( Version 44.0.2403.61 beta-m (64-bit)) is ok and my tablet is ok.. I will double check my home version later (forgot this morning)..
> 
> Home (Version 44.0.2403.81 beta-m (64-bit) )


That shows that you are running a beta version of Chrome which may be the issue.
I'm running the current stable release 43.0.2357.132 m on 2 machines without a problem.

Anybody else using Chrome having an issue? If so, what version are you running?


----------



## Dan94

> That shows that you are running a beta version of Chrome which may be the issue.
> I'm running the current stable release 43.0.2357.132 m on 2 machines without a problem.
> 
> Anybody else using Chrome having an issue? If so, what version are you running?


Running Chrome with none of these problems


----------



## Rykard

> That shows that you are running a beta version of Chrome which may be the issue.
> I'm running the current stable release 43.0.2357.132 m on 2 machines without a problem.
> 
> Anybody else using Chrome having an issue? If so, what version are you running?


it is running fine at work?? I will try the version you have installed


----------



## Rykard

> it is running fine at work?? I will try the version you have installed


installed Version 44.0.2403.81 m (64-bit) from google site and this doesn't work.


----------



## Rykard

what forum software are we now using?


----------



## nWo

Do we still have signatures? If so how do I add one?


----------



## Lorian

Rykard said:


> installed Version 44.0.2403.81 m (64-bit) from google site and this doesn't work.


Unless I'm mistaken, the 64-but version of Chrome is still beta software and expected to have issues - hence it's beta.
What happens if you install the stable 32-bit release version?



Rykard said:


> what forum software are we now using?


Invision / IPB


----------



## Lorian

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Do we still have signatures? If so how do I add one?


They are currently disabled but yes, they will be returning soon for some users.


----------



## mrwright

The new ad on the top of the page is twice the size of the forum on mobile and messes everything up!


----------



## Rykard

Lorian said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the 64-but version of Chrome is still beta software and expected to have issues - hence it's beta.What happens if you install the stable 32-bit release version?
> 
> Invision / IPB


my work laptop is running chrome 64bit and this is fine, which is what is confusing me somewhat, i will try to install 32 bit at home and see what that does.


----------



## Lorian

mrwright said:


> The new ad on the top of the page is twice the size of the forum on mobile and messes everything up!


Thank's, I'll look into a fix.


----------



## Brook877

Is it possible to add the "latest posts" link into the mobile version?

I often browse just by clicking on new/unread threads, I would guess a fair few do.


----------



## Archaic

> Is it possible to add the "latest posts" link into the mobile version?
> 
> I often browse just by clicking on new/unread threads, I would guess a fair few do.


It's the star shaped button at top right of page


----------



## Brook877

Archaic said:


> It's the star shaped button at top right of page


 

I swear that wasn't there last time I mobiled in...

Cheers mate.


----------



## Archaic

> I swear that wasn't there last time I mobiled in...
> 
> Cheers mate.


Took me a few glances to suss it out, it looks like a button you'd click to subscribe to a thread or make a bookmark etc. I miss the old board


----------



## Ultrasonic

> Is it possible to add the "latest posts" link into the mobile version?
> 
> I often browse just by clicking on new/unread threads, I would guess a fair few do.


If it isn't added, use Tapatalk as it does this already.


----------



## Adz

Tapatalk still doesn't put a new line in for me when I press return


----------



## Ultrasonic

> *@Lorian I'm trying to turn off the "Someone comments on something I follow" email notification in settings but it says this has been disabled by the Admin?*


For now I've just set up an e-mail filter that sends all forum e-mails to my deleted items folder, but it would be good if the above could be changed.


----------



## Lorian

Dan94 said:


> *@Lorian I'm trying to turn off the "Someone comments on something I follow" email notification in settings but it says this has been disabled by the Admin?*


Try now..


----------



## Dan94

> Try now..


Will try in morning when on PC cheers


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Will the subscribed threads option come back?


----------



## Dan94

> Will the subscribed threads option come back?


Think you follow them now instead of subscribe


----------



## Ultrasonic

> Try now..


Looks like you've fixed the unwanted e-mail notifications to me, thanks  .

@Varg will be pleased to as he was asking about this on another thread.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Dan94 said:


> Think you follow them now instead of subscribe


I thought so but is not the same, I don't want an email every time someone post something......

Edit: I see that you have option for have only one email a day but in my opinion the subscribed thread option was better as you was going in subscribed threads and you was seeing written in bold the ones with new replies, now it comes difficult for me to follow the threads that I like.

@Lorian?


----------



## Ultrasonic

> I thought so but is not the same, I don't want an email every time someone post something......


That was actually what we were just talking about. You can now turn e-mail notifications off. From the drop down menu to the right of your username, select Notification Settings and then disable all of the options you don't want in the e-mail column. (I think the one that caused most of the e-mails may now be disabled by default but it wasn't before last night, and you couldn't change it either.)


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Ultrasonic said:


> That was actually what we were just talking about. You can now turn e-mail notifications off. From the drop down menu to the right of your username, select Notification Settings and then disable all of the options you don't want in the e-mail column. (I think the one that caused most of the e-mails may now be disabled by default but it wasn't before last night, and you couldn't change it either.)


I get that thanks, but I still will like to have a list on the forum like subscribed or followed threads where I can go and see a list of which thread I'm following and see (like before) in bold the threads with new answers


----------



## Ultrasonic

> I get that thanks, but I still will like to have a list on the forum like subscribed or followed threads where I can go and see a list of which thread I'm following and see (like before) in bold the threads with new answers


Select Followed Content from the same drop down list.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Ultrasonic said:


> Select Followed Content from the same drop down list.


I see it now, than it sorted, thanks!


----------



## rambofem

how do u find your albums? ...sorry im abit thick :whistling:


----------



## Lorian

rambofem said:


> how do u find your albums? ...sorry im abit thick :whistling:


Click your name in the upper-right and then My Attachments

However, later this week/early next week I'll be adding a proper Gallery add-on so that members can create albums.


----------



## WilsonR6

I don't like it


----------



## TomTom1

@Lorian am I being full retard or have the stickies being hidden for the time being?


----------



## Sharpy76

@Lorian, I'm only able to tag certain members for some reason, not sure if it's been mentioned yet? Apologies if it has as I know you're probably sick of it all by now lol!


----------



## Dan94

How do u turn off avatars and photos now?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

@Lorian is the joining date gonna come back under the avatar?


----------



## rambofem

Lorian said:


> Click your name in the upper-right and then My Attachments
> 
> However, later this week/early next week I'll be adding a proper Gallery add-on so that members can create albums.


thank you


----------



## Rykard

still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-( and the notifications seem to be random too???


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> 14/7/15
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> 16kg kettlebell swings
> 
> 10 swings on the minute for 15 mins - 15 secs for the swings and 45 for recovery - the aim is to get equal work/recovery. Concentrated on
> form , think I'm starting to get there
> 
> docs said i have pulled something in my chest, told me to take anti inflamms. will stretch it out this morning
> 
> plan on cycling into work tomorrow, there are road works that are probably going to decimate the roads around here, so planning ahead
> 
> have a great day/weekend
> 
> still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-( and the notifications seem to be random too???


Lmao


----------



## Rykard

BrahmaBull said:


> Lmao


told you it was a bit random


----------



## RugbyLad

TomTom1 said:


> @Lorian am I being full retard or have the stickies being hidden for the time being?


Did you find out about this?


----------



## 25434

When I try to type in the box I get thrown out several times before I can actually write anything in, it goes back to the list of forums, and a few times I got thrown to a sight called delicious.com! Hahahaa...urrmm.....

is is this a glitch to be ironed out? It takes me quite a while to get anything posted. I use my iPad by the way, not a mobile or laptop. I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## mph

Had to get a news password to get in but all good now and I personally love how this looks and fits together on my iPhone. I never got on with tapatalk so found I was zooming etc when using the site on my phone. But no more :thumb


----------



## Lorian

TomTom1 said:


> @Lorian am I being full retard or have the stickies being hidden for the time being?





RugbyLad said:


> Did you find out about this?


The most useful ones will be back in some form. Possibly as stickies/pinned threads or maybe in their own area as Featured Content.


----------



## Lorian

IronJohnDoe said:


> @Lorian is the joining date gonna come back under the avatar?


This can be done with a plugin. If the majority want it I'll set it up - start a poll


----------



## Lorian

Sharpy76 said:


> @Lorian, I'm only able to tag certain members for some reason, not sure if it's been mentioned yet? Apologies if it has as I know you're probably sick of it all by now lol!


The tagging is buggy at the moment. I find the best way is to type the first few letters of their name, wait for the forum to pop-up a list of usernames, then click the person. This should be fixed in a future update.



Dan94 said:


> How do u turn off avatars and photos now?


At the moment you can't.


----------



## Lorian

Rykard said:


> still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-( and the notifications seem to be random too???


What specifically are you having an issue with?
Regarding Notifications, you can edit these yourself here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/


----------



## Rykard

Lorian said:


> What specifically are you having an issue with?Regarding Notifications, you can edit these yourself here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/


single thread email notifications aren't working for me and i only seem to be getting a daily email from 1 thread. I have tried to change them in my user config and on the thread itself but nothing has worked so far..


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Lorian said:


> This can be done with a plugin. If the majority want it I'll set it up - start a poll


Cool then when you will have a minute defo IN for the poll (democracy power) no rush, I'm sure you are super busy making the forum better and better


----------



## Dan94

Slowly starting not to bother with the forum anymore, Tapatalk is awful and the site is slow in general when on PC since the update


----------



## Lorian

Dan94 said:


> Slowly starting not to bother with the forum anymore, Tapatalk is awful and the site is slow in general when on PC since the update


Whilst I appreciate that the issues with Tapatalk are frustrating, please realise that this isn't our fault. Tapatalk is 3rd party software and I'm dependent on them to fix the issues with *their plugin*. This software has been available in beta form for 6 months, they have had plenty of time to prepare and test it. There is a thread where people are highlighting issues on their own forum here - https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/tapatalk-for-ips4-beta-feedback.30366/

I only install it because some people want to use it, personally I prefer the new mobile theme on UKM over Tapatalk.

Regarding the speed issue on a PC, that's puzzling. It's very fast from every machine I test on - less than a second between pages. I've also tested using 3rd party tools like GT Metrix and we get an A rating! What specifically is slow for you? Are you running any script or ad blocker? What about Antivirus software that may be interfering with the page load?


----------



## Dan94

> Whilst I appreciate that the issues with Tapatalk are frustrating, please realise that this isn't our fault. Tapatalk is 3rd party software and I'm dependent on them to fix the issues with *their plugin*. This software has been available in beta form for 6 months, they have had plenty of time to prepare and test it. There is a thread where people are highlighting issues on their own forum here - https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/tapatalk-for-ips4-beta-feedback.30366/
> 
> I only install it because some people want to use it, personally I prefer the new mobile theme on UKM over Tapatalk.
> 
> Regarding the speed issue on a PC, that's puzzling. It's very fast from every machine I test on - less than a second between pages. I've also tested using 3rd party tools like GT Metrix and we get an A rating! What specifically is slow for you? Are you running any script or ad blocker? What about Antivirus software that may be interfering with the page load?


Pages are also timing out. This is on my home computer, other family members and also work.

Tapatalk is annoying as it goes to the last post of a thread rather than the last unread post


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Lorian said:


> This can be done with a plugin. If the majority want it I'll set it up - start a poll


Done, here is the poll  
Also just wanted to say that with the new forum version is much easier to do polls much more straightforward :thumbup1:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/252795-poll-member-sincejoining-date/?do=embed


----------



## Lorian

IronJohnDoe said:


> Done, here is the poll
> Also just wanted to say that with the new forum version is much easier to do polls much more straightforward :thumbup1:


Lot's of things are actually more straightforward, almost every day I keep seeing something new and thinking "hey, that's pretty neat" .. once the issues with quoting are sorted hopefully everyone will be happy! :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark

Page speed seems fine to me. But if anything is slowing is down I reckon it's the skimwords plugin... some scripts taking a while to load and other not loading at all.


----------



## Robbie789

If this is the thread where we post suggestions, the option to preview a post/new thread before posting was really good, having that back would be great.


----------



## Ultrasonic

> If this is the thread where we post suggestions, the option to preview a post/new thread before posting was really good, having that back would be great.


I'd definitely like that feature back too if it's possible.


----------



## Prince Adam

Tapatalk still loads the last post rather then last unread


----------



## Plate

@Lorian is there a setting i can change that makes it so when I click on a thread I have read, it takes me to where I left off.. So say the first post I haven't read?

And so I get a notification when someone posts in the thread I have posted in?

I'm not on tap talk..

cheers.


----------



## Beats

I am not really liking the new style. I find myself logging in less and less because of it.

Where can I find my subscribed threads?


----------



## Madoxx

Dizzeee said:


> I am not really liking the new style. I find myself logging in less and less because of it.
> 
> Where can I find my subscribed threads?


Go into your "Notification settings" then tick both boxes to follow. Then when you press the "New Content" in the top right hand corner all your threads you follow will be shown providing they have had new posts


----------



## Beats

So all my old subbed threads are just lost then. I don't understand why this had to be changed the old format was partly the reason i joined years ago as it was easy to work

Also where are the top posts?


----------



## Frandeman

> So all my old subbed threads are just lost then. I don't understand why this had to be changed the old format was partly the reason i joined years ago as it was easy to work
> 
> Also where are the top posts?


In "New Content" 
Top right main page


----------



## Ultrasonic

> So all my old subbed threads are just lost then. I don't understand why this had to be changed the old format was partly the reason i joined years ago as it was easy to work
> 
> Also where are the top posts?


Support for the old forum software was ending (or had ended) and so had to be replaced at some point. There were also other issues too that you won't have noticed but were apparent to Lorian I believe. Software isn't like a piece of well made furniture that you can keep for life...


----------



## Sharpy76

Robbie789 said:


> If this is the thread where we post suggestions, the option to preview a post/new thread before posting was really good, having that back would be great.


+1 for this! It's the simple things I miss lol.

Also, as far as I can see, there isn't a member online indicator now @Lorian? Used to be a green dot (I think)?


----------



## Lorian

Dizzeee said:


> So all my old subbed threads are just lost then. I don't understand why this had to be changed the old format was partly the reason i joined years ago as it was easy to work


That wasn't intentional, it was an unfortunate side effect of the update which I wasn't aware to prior to committing. 
I know it's a hassle, but if you search them you can then re-follow them. There are also updates coming soon to vastly improve the search engine which should make this process easier.


----------



## Lorian

Plate said:


> @Lorian is there a setting i can change that makes it so when I click on a thread I have read, it takes me to where I left off.. So say the first post I haven't read?
> 
> *When you are vieweing a page of thread titles, click the star icon immediately to the left to be taken to the first unread.*
> 
> And so I get a notification when someone posts in the thread I have posted in?
> 
> *You can set this up here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/*


----------



## Lorian

Sharpy76 said:


> +1 for this! It's the simple things I miss lol.
> 
> Also, as far as I can see, there isn't a member online indicator now @Lorian? Used to be a green dot (I think)?


If you hover over a users avatar it'll tell you whether they are online. I expect little things like this will be improved as the software matures, it's very early days at the moment.

Regarding the memberlist, click the More link in the upper-right.


----------



## Sharpy76

Lorian said:


> If you hover over a users avatar it'll tell you whether they are online. I expect little things like this will be improved as the software matures, it's very early days at the moment.
> 
> Regarding the memberlist, click the More link in the upper-right.


Ahh right, I only browse the forum using my iPad or iPhone these days. My laptop is pretty much redundant.

However, the forum looks fantastic on my iPhone 6 plus!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

@Lorian what are those 3 round dots below the nickname?


----------



## spudsy

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahh right, I only browse the forum using my iPad or iPhone these days. My laptop is pretty much redundant.
> 
> However, the forum looks fantastic on my iPhone 6 plus!


Looks can be deceiving mate


----------



## Lorian

IronJohnDoe said:


> @Lorian what are those 3 round dots below the nickname?


They are the forum Rank system. At the moment it isn't configured for UKM, 3 dots simply means you have over 30 posts.


----------



## Gary29

Ignore me if this has already been covered but the tagging system doesn't seem to work as it should either.

Once you start typing @ and then the first letters of a username, a drop down appears and you have to click the user you want to tag, it doesn't seem to work if you just type the username out after the @ symbol, not for me anyway.

@Lorian

@Lorian

See?


----------



## Madoxx

Damn not sure whats happened lately but the "new content" takes about 43 years to think and then comes back with zero results............

Reset cache, login etc, marked all content as read.......... just never anything there.


----------



## Ultrasonic

> Damn not sure whats happened lately but the "new content" takes about 43 years to think and then comes back with zero results............
> 
> Reset cache, login etc, marked all content as read.......... just never anything there.


I think forum speed is browser dependent. Give Firefox a try if you aren't using it already.


----------



## Madoxx

> I think forum speed is browser dependent. Give Firefox a try if you aren't using it already.


I use it already mate


----------



## Ultrasonic

> I use it already mate


You've broken it then


----------



## Madoxx

> In


----------



## Madoxx

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian

Madoxx said:


>


Thanks for posting that.
Are you happy for me to temporarily log into your account and see if the same thing happens for me? It would be really useful to know whether it's something on your machine or the account itself.


----------



## Madoxx

> Thanks for posting that.Are you happy for me to temporarily log into your account and see if the same thing happens for me? It would be really useful to know whether it's something on your machine or the account itself.


Sure mate, crack on


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Madoxx said:


> Sure mate, crack on


could I do the same mate? Just to see if it's your account or the website.

PM me pw.


----------



## Madoxx

> could I do the same mate? Just to see if it's your account or the website.
> 
> PM me pw.


This is not Maddoxx, this is lorian - anymore nonsense and your gone!


----------



## Lorian

Madoxx said:


> This is not Maddoxx, this is lorian - anymore nonsense and your gone!


I hate to be the grammar police, but if that was me I would have spelt *you're* correctly 'cos it's one of those things that annoys me...


----------

